# Life Certificate for Pension



## pravashraikar (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi Everybody ,
My father is a Portuguese citizen but residing in Goa,India for long time . He had been receiving pension from Portuguese government earlier .But in 2009 after he sent the life certificate form he has not been receiving the pension and neither receiving the life certificate form . Request your help to understand how to contact Portuguese department so he can receive life certificate form , so we can fill and send the same .Any help appreciated on this .

regards,
Pravash Raikar


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Pensions are handled by Social Security Sou Cidadão - Segurança Social but your quickest way would be to contact the Portuguese Consulate in Goa, complete a new Life certificate and send with covering letter by a secure signed for mail service so you know it's been received


----------



## pravashraikar (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello ,
Thank You for the early response. I did visit the Portuguese Embassy in Goa . But they said they have no information about the life certificate and how to get it . They asked us to contact the Portuguese government office in Portugal dealing with this pension matters .
I will try to contact the Sou Cidadão - Segurança Social as you mentoned .

Thanks ,
Pravash


----------

